# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم السبت 22 / 2 /1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير

حال الطقس لليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم السبت 22/06/1431  الموافق 06/02/2010

نشاط في الرياح السطحية وتدني في مدى الرؤية الأفقية على وسط وجنوب وأجزاء من غرب  المملكة ويستمر تواجد السحب على شرق وشمال المملكة حيث لايستبعد هطول أمطار خفيفة  منها على شمال المملكة تشمل ( عرعر ، سكاكا ، القريات وطريف)، كما تتكون السحب  الركامية على مرتفعات الباحة ، عسير وجازان في فترة ما بعد الظهيرة ومن المحتمل  تكون الصقيع خلال ساعات الليل المتأخرة والصباح الباكر على المناطق الشمالية  للمملكة 

البحر الأحمر :

  الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 – 45 كم/ساعة  .
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل إلى مترين  . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

 
الرياح السطحية: شمالية الى شمالية شرقية بسرعة 15-38  كم/ساعة .
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف الى متوسط الموج .


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و 33 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره  / 15 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 44 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 8 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طعنة تؤدي للموت

أدى شجار بين شابين ليلة البارحه الى أن اعتدى أحدهم على الآخر بآلة حاده (سكين )

مما تسبب في موت المجني عليه  وهناك أقول متضاربه حول الجريمه

أحد المصادر قال ان الطعنه كانت في القلب مما تسبب في نزيف أدى للوفاة

وآخر قال  أن الطعنه كانت في فخد المجني عليه وسبب الوفاة هو ارتفاع مفاجىء في الضغط والسكر

وأكدت المصادر أن هناك صلة قرابه بين الجاني والمجني عليه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كان ذلك في العواميه أما في تاروت  ..

 لص التعازي يتربص لمجوهرات العائلات 


تعرض مواطن بعد خروجه بنصف ساعة من منزله مساء أمس الأول في حي  الدشة بجزيرة تاروت في محافظة القطيف لعملية سطو وسرقة لمجوهرات زوجته وتبلغ قيمتها  25 ألف ريال. حيث اقتحم السارق المنزل عبر فتحات النافذة وعبث بمحتويات المنزل  وتربص السارق لموعد خروج العائلة لحضور مجلس عزاء أقيم في نفس الحي. 
وقام صاحب  الشقة (أ.أ) بإبلاغ الجهات الأمنية التي انتقلت إلى معاينة الموقع وفتحت شرطة مركز  تاروت تحقيقا حول الحادثة وتم رفع البصمات.

 :noworry:  والشرطه يعني اشبتسوي غير انها تعاين الموقع وترفع البصمات  :bigsmile:  وتتقاسم الغله مع الحرامي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مشروع خزان مياه حسينية تاروت متوقف منذ 25 عاما





طالب عدد من أهالي حي الحسينية بجزيرة تاروت الجهات المختصة  بالالتفات لمشروع خزان الحي الذي بوشر العمل به منذ 25 عاما ولم ينته للآن مشيرين  إلى ان مشروع الخزان لم يرس على مقاول آخر بسبب حدوث مشكلة مع المقاول منذ ذلك  الوقت.
وأبدى جعفر العيد استغرابه لعدم استجابة المسئولين لطلب الأهالي في  متابعة مشروع خزان حي الحسينية في الجزيرة الذي لم يتم إنجازه منذ قرابة 25 عاما  منوها الى مخاطبتهم أكثر من مرة دون جدوى.
ولفت الى شح المياه بالحي وانقطاعها  بين الحين والاخر منوها الى ان الجزيرة تحوي كثيرا من الآبار غير المستفاد منها  وأخرى غائرة تحتاج إلى إعادة حفر كبئر القلعة, وضرورة انجاز بعض المشاريع في  المنطقة منها مشروع خزان جزيرة تاروت وخزان الربيعية.
ولفت عدد من الأهالي الى  ان تاروت تضم مواقع كثيرة لخزانات وابار إلا أن غالبيتها تفتقر للصيانة مطالبين  بتوفير مياه لمساكن المواطنين .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طريق مدخل صفوى يحصد الأرواح ومسئولو النقل آخر «طناش» 






لا يزال المواطنون ينتظرون صيانة طريق مدخل صفوى الجنوبي الذي يقع  عليه عدة جهات حيوية وذات أهمية كبرى مثل الدفاع الجوي الخامس بصفوى ومنطقة آبار  التابعة لشركة أرامكو واعتباره طريقا مؤديا لمطار الملك فهد الدولي هذا الطريق الذي  يبلغ طوله 3 كيلومترات تقريباً والذي يشتكي التشققات والتلف ولا يمكن علاجه  بالترقيع وسد الفجوات لكثرة مرتاديه فهذا الشارع طالما حصد الأرواح لتلفه ولضيقه  الذي لا يتعدى عرضه 8 أمتار تقريباً وظلمته ليلاً وكثرة مرتاديه ، هذا الطريق الذي  تم إقرار إعادة تهيئته من جديد منذ أكثر من سنتين كمشروع متكامل وبقيمة تقدر بأكثر  من 277 مليونا. 
ويقول رئيس اللجنة الأهلية بصفوى أمين العقيلي :عرفنا أن هذا  الطريق تم إقرار ميزانيته والمشروع تم البدء فيه منذ أكثر من سنتين وتوقف ثم بدأ  العمل وهو يمتد من جسرصفوى الجنوبي إلى أن يصل لمحافظة رأس تنورة والمشروع به  معوقات وخاصة في الطرف البحري وهو بطول 16 كيلومترا وقد بدأ العمل في الطريق في  الجزء الشرقي منه بعد دوار صفوى ونحن نطالب بالعمل من كبري الطريق السريع أولاً  وحتى دوار صفوى والذي لا يتجاوز طوله 3 كيلومترات ،حيث يعتبر هذا الجزء من الطريق  مهماً جداً ففيه وقعت كثير من الحوادث المميتة والتي تتكرر بين الحين والآخر بسبب  تلف الطريق بشكل عام فهو قديم و قد حصد الأرواح وخاصة من الشباب سواء كانوا بسيارات  أو دراجات نارية.
ولفت حسين محمد الصويمل من أهالي العوامية الى أن الطريق يعتبر  مهماً ،حيث يقصده الكثير من المواطنين ويقع عليه مواقع حيوية ،فمن طرفه الشرقي تقع  القاعدة الجوية التي تعتبر ذات حركة طوال اليوم ومن طرفه الشمالي الجنوبي تقع آبار  تابعة لشركة أرامكو ،كما أنه الطريق المؤدي لمطار الملك فهد والذي يقصده أهالي  العوامية إنْ أرادت مطار الملك فهد أو طريق الجبيل الدمام السريع فهو خطر جداً ،وقد  زهقت أرواح عديدة على هذا الشارع الصغير فكثير من الضحايا من شباب أهالي العوامية  أصيبت على هذا الطريق المميت مما أدى لوفاتها أو إصاباتها إصابات خطيرة . 
وبين  عباس عبدالله الشلاتي من مدينة صفوى إن هذا الطريق القديم أنشئ قبل 50 سنة تقريباً  ولم تحدث صيانة عليه كما ينبغي ،فكما أنشئ بقي إلى هذا اليوم ،ولم تحصل له إلا  ترقيعات هنا وهناك لسد الحفر العديدة التي فيه ولكن لا جدوى فالشاحنات تقصده يومياً  والسيارات لا تحصى التي تسير عليه ،فهو يعتبر الطريق الوحيد في ذلك الوقت فلم يكن  هناك مدخل أو مخرج لصفوى غيره ولم يكن يرضي رغبات أهل صفوى بسبب ضيقه وزحمة  السيارات عليه مما سبب العديد من الحوادث ،وبقي على نفس المنوال في الوقت الراهن  فالحفر المتواجدة على امتداده في الإسفلت والتشققات العديدة تجدها بين كل مترٍ فيه  ، وكان مدير عام فرع وزارة النقل بالمنطقة الشرقية المهندس عثمان بن عبد العزيز  أباحسين قال في لقاء معه مؤخرا :إن المشروع مدته 3 سنوات و يبلغ طوله 16كيلومترا  يصل بين الطريق السريع ماراً بصفوى إلى محافظة رأس تنورة مخترقاً للبحر ،كما أنه  سوف يكون هناك جسر معلق في البحر والمشروع بكلفة 277,129,000 ريال .
وأكد مدير  المشروع على الطريق المهندس أشرف الشربيني أن العمل بدأ في محرم سنة 1429هـ وتوقف  ثم بدأ العمل فيه بشكل فعلي في 25/7/1429هـ بتجهيزات الموقع وتم إيقاف العمل من أجل  التعديل على مخطط المشروع ولدراسة البيئية البحرية . 
وحدد الشربيني امتداد  الطريق ،حيث قال :سوف يكون الطريق بنفس امتداد الطريق القديم يبدأ من 75 مترا  تقريباً قبل الطريق المزدوج عند الطريق السريع بامتداد يصل 3 كيلومترات إلى أن نصل  للدوار ،وهنا سوف يكون الجسر الكبري المعلق على الدوار بطول 300متر ثم يتجه الطريق  بطول 7 كيلو مترات إلى أن يصل الطريق للبحر فيكون الجسر البحري المعلق وصولاً  لمحافظة رأس تنورة ،ويستمر الطريق لطول 3 كيلومترات بري يربط بالدوار برأس تنورة .  والطريق سيكون بعرض 39مترا 15,5متراً لكل طريق ويتكون من ثلاثة مسارات و8 أمتار  فاصلا بين الطريقين كجزيرة . وأكمل الشربيني أن الأطوال قد تتغير بعد الدراسات  .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

موجة الغبار بصفوى تمنع الرؤيا وتتسبب بإرباكات مرورية


شهدت حركة المرور ليلة أمس الأول بمدينة صفوى إرباكات جراء موجة  الغبار التي شهدتها المنطقة وأدت الى اقتلاع أنواع من "الشجيرات" الصغيرة وتمركزها  بالشوارع الرئيسية, وانعدام الرؤية لفترات مما أربك العديد من سائقي المركبات  وتخوفهم من وقوع حوادث مرورية.
كما أدت موجة الغبار إلى تراكم مخلفات وحشائش  برية على الشوارع الرئيسية خاصة على شارعي بلال بن رباح والبيروني ناهيك عن أكوام  الرمال التي جلبتها الرياح وتراكمها وسط الشوارع وعلى أطراف المنازل الواقعة شمال  مدينة صفوى,
وطالب الأهالي الجهات ذات العلاقة بمنع زحف الرمال الى الشوارع  وأطراف المنازل برش المناطق المفتوحة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مصلحة المياه: نسّقنا مع البلدية والقطعة مسوّرة

مياه القطيف تحوّل أرضًا مخصصـة لإنشـاء حديقة إلى سكن لعمـال  وافـدين





قام مقاول بسيهات بإقامة عدد من البرتبلات على قطعة ارض مخصصة  لإقامة حديقة عامة بحي النمر الجنوبي لإسكان عماله مما سبّب إرباكات ومضايقات  لأهالي الحي. وقال محمد كبيش ان بناء سكن لعمال وافدين وسط الحي وبشكل مخالف أدى  الى اضرار بالمواطنين الذين أربكتهم حركة العمال على مدار الساعة داعيا المسؤولين  الى نقله الى موقع يناسب طبيعة عملهم وبعيدا عن مساكن المواطنين. ولفت الى ان وجود  قرابة 20 عاملا يتبعون لمصلحة المياه بالموقع يسببون إربكات يومية منوها الى استياء  الأهالي وخشيتهم الى انتهاك خصوصيتهم.. وبيّن عبدالحليم كبيش ان العمال يقطنون  بالحي منذ 8 شهور منوها الى مراجعة بلدية سيهات لطرح مشكلتهم دون جدوى. واشار  مواطنون الى انتشار الأوساخ والقاذورات على امتداد سكن العمال المجاور لمنازلهم  بالإضافة الى وجود معدات وآليات صيانة بالموقع مما أدى الى تفاقم المشكلة. وأهابوا  بمصلحة المياه بالنظر الى مصلحة الأهالي والعمل على ترحيل موقع العمال الى آخر  ملائم. من جهته أشار مدير مصلحة المياه بالقطيف علي الصحاف الى التنسيق بين البلدية  والمصلحة للاستفادة من قطعة الارض وتم تسليم الموقع لمصلحة المياه حيث توجد بها  معدات ومكتب وسيارات وهي مسوّرة حفاظا على المصلحة العامة مؤكدا ان الموقع يخدم  المواطنين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مخاوف من الإعصار المائي، وزوار تركوا سياراتهم 

أمواج تداهم عزيزية الخبر وتغرق 200 كشك وناقلة غذائية 




المياه أغرقت بعض الدبابات والأكشاك أمس 




غرق الأكشاك على شاطئ العزيزبة




غرق أكثر من 200 كشك وسيارة لبيع المواد الغذائية فيما نجا عدد من  الزوار على شاطئ العزيزية بالخبر صباح امس إثر حركة المد البحري الكبرى " تسونامي "  التي طغت خلالها مياه البحر على مساحة واسعة من اليابسة تجاوزت 500 متر على حدود  الطريق السريع, ورصدت " اليوم" اثناء تجولها على الشاطئ مجموعة كبيرة من الأكشاك  التجارية والدبابات والناقلات الغذائية التي غرقت في مكانها المعتاد بالقرب من  الشاطئ ولم ينجح اصحابها في إبعادها عن المد البحري بعد أن فضلوا الهرع إلى مقدمة  الشاطئ لإنقاذ الزوار الذين كانوا يغطون في نوم عميق داخل سياراتهم وخارجها على  أسرة النوم المستخدمة في الرحلات حيث غادر بعضهم الموقع تاركين سياراتهم لساعات على  الشاطئ لصعوبة تحريكها ليعودوا لاحقا لإخراجها بعد أن هدأت ظاهرة المد.
وقال  صاحب أحد الأكشاك والبسطات على الشاطئ إنه استيقظ عند الساعة 9 صباحا على أصوات  قوية ليتفاجأ بأمواج متوالية تغطي اليابسة بشكل سريع مبينا أنه هرع مع مجموعة من  العمالة إلى الشاطئ لإبلاغ الزوار الذين باتوا على الشاطئ من مساء امس الأول, وكان  مايقارب 10 شباب يغطون في نوم عميق داخل سياراتهم حيث حملوا أنفسهم وغادروا الموقع  فيما ظلت سيارات البعض على الشاطئ دون تحريكها إثر غرقها في مياه المد البحري,  واشار إلى خسارته لجميع بضائعه من تحف وهدايا ومقتنيات منزلية بعد أن أغرقتها  الأمواج, 
فيما ألقى محمد الدوسري مالك لمجموعة دبابات على الشاطئ باللوم على  الجهات المعنية والتي لم تحذر من مثل هذه الظواهر الطبيعية التي تتسبب في أضرار  بالأرواح والممتلكات في حالة عدم تجنبها محملا الأرصاد الجوية وحرس الحدود مسئولية  ماتعرض له اصحاب المشاريع البسيطة من خسائر مادية نتيجة عدم إبلاغهم باحتمالية حدوث  ظاهرة المد البحري, واضاف أن الفرق الميدانية لحرس الحدود والدفاع المدني لم تتواجد  بالموقع رغم إبلاغها بحدوث الظاهرة وتأثيرها على كافة الموقع الذي غرقت خلالها  الأكشاك والدبابات تحت الأمواج ومياه البحر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

.. وتقلبات في أجواء الشرقية والسواحل بعيدة عن « جونو » 



أكد مصدر بالرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة أن الانخفاض في  درجات الحرارة مستمر على معظم مناطق المملكة، وقال : تبدأ درجات الحرارة في  الانخفاض على شرق وجنوب المملكة، يصحب ذلك نشاط في الرياح السطحية وتدنٍّ في مدى  الرؤية الأفقية خاصة في المنطقة الشرقية، حيث تصل سرعتها إلى 50 كم / ساعة مثيرة  للأتربة والغبار، وتتحول إلى عواصف ترابية خاصة على المناطق المفتوحة. من جهة أخرى  قال رئيس قسم الفيزياء بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن الدكتور علي الشكري : إن  ما يتداوله البعض حول إمكانية تعرض المنطقة الشرقية لإعصار مائي غير صحيح نهائيا ,  مشيرا الى أن الأعاصير تحدث في المياه المفتوحة ولا يمكن أن تحدث في الخليج نظرا  لضيق المساحة, واستشهد بالإعصار الذي ضرب عمان قبل نحو عامين "إعصار جونو"، مشيرا  الى أن ذلك حدث نظرا لالتقاء بحر العرب مع المحيط الهندي والمياه مفتوحة, بينما كان  الإعصار محدودا عندما وصل الى الامارات ولم يضرب سوى أجزاء بسيطة منها نظرا لأحكام  الخليج العربي عليه وضيق مساحته. وكانت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة نفت  امكانية تعرض المنطقة الشرقية لأعاصير مائية خلال الأيام المقبلة، موضحة أن  الأعاصير تحتاج لمساحات شاسعة كالمحيطات الكبيرة وامكانية وصولها لمنطقة الخليج  العربي ضعيفة جدا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. «سبعيني» يحلم بالحصول على شهادة جامعية  في «المحاسبة»

 

 إلى جانب وسادة عبد الكريم العطل، يرقد كتاب الرياضيات للصف الثالث الثانوي، فهو  يغفو هذه الأيام، على المعادلات الرياضية «المُعقدة»، استعداداً لأداء الاختبار.  ولكن العطل ليس في الـ18، كما هو حال طلاب هذا الصف، فقبل أيام أكمل عامه الـ63.  لكنه كباقي الطلاب، وربما يفوق بعضهم، «طالب مُثابر، ومُجتهد» بحسب قول معلميه،  الذين يصغر أكبر أبناء العطل بسنوات.

كانت الدراسة «الحلم الوحيد» للعطل، فحاول بداية أن يحقق هذا الحلم في أبنائه.  ويقول: «لم يسبق ليّ أن درست حين كنت صغيراً. وفي السابق لم يكن هناك تشجيع من قبل  الأسرة على الدراسة، إذ لم تكن شيئاً مهماً، فالمطلوب من الولد العمل، ثم الزواج في  سن صغيرة. 

وهذا ما حدث لي، تزوجت وأنجبت أربعة أبناء وبنتين. وبدأت عملي الخاص، في ورشة  لإصلاح السيارات. ولا زلت أزاول هذه المهنة. إلا أن حلم الدراسة كان يلازمني.  وبالفعل؛ بدأت الدراسة من المرحلة الابتدائية في الفترة الليلية. وأنا الآن أدرس في  الصف الثالث الثانوي، في القسم العلمي. بعد ان اجتزت كل سنوات الدراسة بنجاح».

ولم يلق العطل تشجيعاً من زوجته في البداية. ولكنها بعد أن رأت إصراره أصبحت  تشجعه على الدراسة، بعد أن شعرت بأن ما يقوم به «مُهم جداً بالنسبة ليّ، وكثيراً ما  كنت أغيظها بقولي: «أنا أكمل دراستي سعياً للحصول على زوجة أصغر سناًَ».

ويستغرب المعلمون والطلبة الشبان، من وجود هذا السبعيني، في قاعات الاختبار، إلا  أنه يكرر على مسامعهم أن «العلم غير محدد في سن معينة». 

ويضيف «أنهم عانوا مما يعانيه في عدم القدرة على القراءة، واللجوء إلى طلب  المساعدة من الغير»، مؤكداً أنه «على رغم كبر سني، إلا إنني أتمنى إنهاء المرحلة  الجامعية، في المحاسبة أو اللغة الإنكليزية، وقبلها أرغب في الحصول على دبلوم من  الكلية التقنية». وأتمنى من المسؤولين «التعاون معي في هذا الجانب»، مشيراً إلى  محاولته فهم المناهج بنفسه، و«إذا لم استطع ذلك ألجأ إلى المعلمين، أو أحد أبنائي.  وكلما أنهيت مرحلة دراسية، وشعرت بطعم النجاح، أشعر بالفخر على ما أنجزته لنفسي.  كما يفخر بي أبنائي أيضاً».



... وخمسيني يسعى لشهادة في «الشريعة»

وفي مدرسة أخرى، ينتظم الخمسيني محمد العواد، ولكنه يدرس في الصف الثاني  الثانوي. ويقول: «درست في البداية إلى الابتدائية، وبعدها عملت في مؤسسة تحلية  المياه في الجبيل، ومن ثم عملت في شركة «أرامكو»، والتزمت في الزواج والأولاد. وكنت  أحلم بإنهاء المتوسطة ثم الثانوية، وقد شجعني على ذلك أبنائي وزوجتي. فكان شغلي  الشاغل أن أظل خلف أبنائي لإكمال دراستهم. وتحقق لي ذلك». اللافت أن أبناء العواد،  درسوا في المدارس ذاتها التي التحق فيها أبوهم.

ويحلم العواد، أن يكمل دراسته في كلية الشريعة الإسلامية، فهو إمام مسجد، ولكنه  لا يزاول الخطابة، لعدم وجود شهادة تؤهله لذلك، بحسب ما تقتضيه أنظمة وزارة الشؤون  الإسلامية». ويقع المسجد في الحي الذي يسكنه في بلدة دارين. ولا يوجد فيه خطيب  دائم، إذ يحضر خطيب من مدينة الدمام.

ولم يكن درب العواد الدراسي، مُعبداً، إذ صادفته عقبات عدة. ويقول: «عندما وصلت  المرحلة المتوسطة، وتحديداً الصف الثالث، توقفت 12 عاماً، بسبب العمل، لأنه كان  بالتناوب، ثم عدت لأكمل دراستي من الصف الثالث المتوسط، والآن اختبر لاجتياز الصف  الثاني الثانوي، في القسم الأدبي». كما واجهته صعوبة أخرى في المتوسطة، بسبب  الدراسة في الفترة المسائية، بعد اكتفاء المدارس الحكومية، ما اضطره لإكمال  المتوسطة في مدرسة أهلية، وبعدها انتقل إلى الحكومية. ويضيف «كثيراً ما يسألونني عن  سبب إكمال الدراسة، مع أنني أعلم أن الدراسة لن تكون ذات جدوى في مجال عملي، وأنا  في هذه المرحلة العمرية، إلا أن الدراسة حلم طالما سعيت إلى تحقيقه». ويستغرب من  عزوف بعض الشبان عن الدراسة، «لا زالوا شباباً، والشهادة تضيف لهم الكثير، فالدراسة  تعزز ثقة الفرد في نفسه، وتضعه في تحد مع قدراته. إلا أن بعض من هم في مثل سني،  يخجلون من الجلوس على مقاعد الدراسة مع من هم أصغر منهم. وكثيراً ما يظن الطلاب  بأنني معلم في المدرسة، ويفاجأون عندما أخبرهم بأنني طالب معهم في المدرسة. فأنا  اعتبر أكبر طالب في المدرسة التي أدرس فيها».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خبير : باحثونا «مرفهون» ونحتاج إلى خبراء عالميين

المدينة الأثرية بالراكة تعود لـ«4000»سنة


فــي الوقت الذي حــذرت فيــه هيئة الآثـار العاملين فــي اكتشاف  المدينة الأثرية شمال الراكة بالدمــام مــن التصريح لأي وسيلة إعلامية ، توقع  مراقبون اشتعال وتيرة المنافسة على الأرض المملوكة لشركة أرامكو على خلفــية طلب  امانــة المنطقــة الشرقيــة الأرض بعد موافقة أرامكو المبدئية على منحــها  للمطلقات والأرامــل . فيما أشــارت مصادر أثرية الى احتمالات وجود مدينة تاريخية  تحت الأرض بالتزامن مع عمل الفريق البحثي للتأكد من هذه الأنباء. وأوضحت الهيئة  العامة للسياحة والآثار على لسان نائب رئيس الهيئة لشؤون الآثار الدكتور علي غبان  أنه سيتم إصدار بيان صحفي لكشف الحقائق حول الأمر. بينما أكدت مصادر لـ «اليوم»أن  العثور على اثار في المنطقة الشرقية محل نقاش علمي حول ما كانت عليه المنطقة في تلك  الحقبة الزمنية. قطع وآوان ومن جانبه أرجع خبير الباحث وخبير الاثار عبدالخالق  الجنبي العثور على قطع وآوان أثرية يعود تاريخها إلى مئات السنين في أراضي تعود  ملكيتها لشركة ارامكو السعودية خلف الغرفة التجارية الصناعية بالمنطقة الشرقية  بالدمام - شمال الراكة الى شرم "خليج بالقرب من حي الراكة في طرق متوازية لمحطة طرق  وقوافل مع شريم البحر الذي وصفه الشاعر المثقب العبدي لمنطقة الاراكه والتي يطلق  عليها الراكة حاليا كما ذكرها الشاعر .
عمارة ونخيل 
وأضاف الجنبي ان منطقة  الظهران ذات عمارة ونخيل وبساتين ومزارع كما ذكر في تأريخ المنطقة منوها الى ان  اكتشاف مقابر الظهران التي تبعد ميلين فقط من حي الراكة يبين ان المدينة الأثرية  التي اكتشفت مؤخرا مكان مرغوب في دفن موتاهم فيه وهذا نوع يدل على شيء من القداسة  في هذه المنطقة مؤكدا بان الدفن القديم كان يحيط به نوع من الطقوس القدسية عند  الاهالي حتى ان الذهب والحلي تدفن مع الموتى مشيرا الى ان تلك المعطيات تشير الى ان  الظهران ومنها منطقة الراكة ذات عمارة ومزارع وعيون مضيفا بان اخر تلك الواحات  والعيون بقي منها واحة كشاهد على ذلك وتدعى عين السيخ بالقرب من العزيزية وقد اكتشف  بها اثار تعود الى 5 الاف عام .
4 الاف عام 
واشار الجنبي الى ان الاثار  المكتشفة بحي الراكة تعود لاعوام متعاقبة اقدمها يعود الى 4 الاف عام قبل الميلاد  ومنهم الهملستيون خلفا للاسكندر المقدوني وهناك اثار تعود الى الساسنيين، وعن اسباب  تأخر التنقيب بالمنطقة الشرقية رغم غناها بالاثار قال : مسؤول عنه اناس كثر، وجهات  كثيرة منها وكالة الاثار بالمملكة وضعف العنصر البشري المتخصص في هذا الشأن كما عزا  الجنبي تأخر التنقيب الى ضعف دعم رجال الاعمال من خلال تأهيل او تكوين واستحداث بعث  اثارية مؤهلة من الخارج للبحث والتنقيب؛ لان اخراج مثل هذه الاثار والكنوز من باطن  الارض من شأنه ان يجلب السياح للمنطقة مشيرا الى ان امكانية هيئة السياحة والاثار  بالمملكة بسيطة ومحدوده وليس من مقدورها عمل كل شي لان المساحة الجغرافية للاثار في  المملكة كبيرة ولا تستطيع الجهة المخولة متمثلة في السياحة والاثار تغطيتها  .
وعلق الجنبي على عودة ملكية الارض التي وجد بها الاثار لارامكو السعودية بان  الشركة خلاقة وفي حال التنسيق معهم دون ضرر بعوائد النفط لن يمانعون في التنازل عن  جزء من الارض خصوصا وان الشركة ساهمت في نهضة المنطقة الشرقية وقدمت العديد من  المساحات لجهات اخرى .
مطلب ملح 
وحول الاستعانة بخبراء عالميين للاثار قال:  إنه مطلب ملح ويجب ان نكون في غاية الصراحة والشفافية لا يوجد مؤهلا علميا للبحث في  مثل هذه المناطق .
واتهم الجنبي باحثي الاثار على انهم معتادون على الرفاهية في  حين ان مثل هذه الاشياء تحتاج الى الخروج للميدان في أحلك الظروف من حرارة ورطوبة  او برد والذي نلحظه انهم يكتفون بارسال العمالة الى الحفر كما هو حصل في الكثير من  التنقيبات . وضرب الجنبي مثل قبر الاميرة بثاج بالقرب من الصرار وقال بانه لم يأخذ  حقه إعلاميا . حيث اكتشف به قبر اميرة بكامل حليها من قناع ذهبي وعقدين وأحجار  كريمة . وتمنى الجنبي انشاء متحف بنفس المنطقة التي اكتشفت فيها اثار الراكة كون  الموقع قريب من البحر وبه واحات جميلة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بطاقات مسبقة الدفع لتسهيل تسديد رسوم عبور الجسر





كشــف مدير المؤسســة العامة بجســر الملك فهد، بدر بن عبدالله  العطيشــان، عن اطـلاق المؤسســة مؤخراً تشغيل نظام البــوابات الالكترونيــة  بشكــل كامــل والذي يتيح للمسافر تسديد رسوم العبور للجسر من خلاله. وأشار  العطيشان الى أن عمل تلك البوابات يجري بطريقتين يتم خلالهـما تحصــيل الرسوم،  إحداهمــا جــهاز يقــوم المسافر بشرائه من المؤسسة وتركيبه في السيارة ويتم شحنــه  وعنــد مرور السيارة من البوابة هناك لاقط يقوم اتوماتيكيا بتحصيل وتسديد الرسوم  دون الحاجــة لوقــوف السيارة او فتــح النافذة، والنوع الآخر عبارة عن بطاقة مسبقة  الدفع ولعدة سفرات تباع في المؤسسة فقط، وعند مرور السيارة من عند البوابة توضع  البطاقة على جهاز مثبت على كافة البوابات ليتم تحصيل الرسوم من تلك الأجهزة . وبين  العطيشان أن هناك تفاعلا وإقبالا كبيرين من المسافرين للحصول على تلك الأجهزة فيما  يدرس اقتراحا بفتح منافذ بيع لتلك الأجهزة والبطاقات في المراكز التجارية والأسواق  خلال المرحلة المقبلة. وحول ما اذا كانت هناك نية لإلغاء البوابات الحالية بعد  تطبيق النظام الجديد لدفع الرسوم، نفى العطيشان عزم المؤسسة إلغاء تلك البوابات  نظرا لأن هناك أشخاصا قادمين من مناطق بعيدة ودول مجاورة لا يتوافر لديهم معلومات  عن الجهاز أو طريقة الحصول عليه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يتطلب توفير مختبرات ووسائل إيضاح 

طالبات يشكون من منهج العلوم المطور ، ومختصون يؤكدون أهميته لبناء  التفكير


اشتكت طالبات بالمدرسة الـ «33» المتوسطة للبنات من صعوبة منهجي  العلوم والرياضيات المطورين، منوهات الى ان التعامل معهما يتطلب جهدا استثنائيا  ويحتاج الى امكانيات غير متوافرة بالمدارس مثل معامل مجهزة ووسائل إيضاح، ناهيك عن  عدم كفاية وقت الحصة المدرسية. وقالت معلمة العلوم للصف الأول متوسط سامية الغامدي  : غالبا الدرس لا ينتهي بحصة واحدة، وأضطر إلى أخذ حصص إضافية، منوهة الى عدم وجود  مُحضرة مُختبر لإعداده قبل بدء الحصة. ولفتت معلمات الى ان المنهج المطور يتطلب  إعادة النظر في حصص المعلمات وعدد الطالبات لكل فصل، وتوافر الإمكانات لتطبيقه  بطريقة صحيحة خاصة أن الكادر التعليمي ونصاب المعلمة 24 حصة في الاسبوع.
واشار  أولياء أمور الى الصعوبات التي تواجهها بناتهم من صعوبة المنهج وعدم استيعابهن  فكرته التي تعتمد على إعمال العقل وبحث الطالبة عن المعلومة بنفسها، داعين الى  توفير الامكانيات اللازمة داخل المدارس لتتمكن الطالبات من التفاعل مع المادة.  
واشار مهتمون الى ان المنهج هدفه أن يبني التفكير للطالبة، داعين الأهل الى  التفاعل مع أهداف المنهج وحث بناتهم على الدراسة.
وبينوا ان رفض أولياء أمور  المنهج يُشكل عائقاً وان أسلوب التلقين لم يعد يجدي في العلم، لافتين الى أن أولياء  الأمور يقولون : لا نريد بناتنا عالمات بل نريدهن ناجحات فقط.
وقالت الطالبة  دعاء القحطاني «ثالث متوسط» : حين أفتح كتاب العلوم أو الرياضيات أشعر بأني لا أفهم  شيئاً ، خاصة أنه لا توجد نماذج للحل ولا يوجد شرح، في حين ذكرت الطالبة نورة  الدوسري «أول متوسط» أن كتاب العلوم المطور يحتاج الى توضيح، والطالبة بدون شرح  المعلمة تجد صعوبة في الدراسة.
ودعت طالبات الى اختصار مواد من المنهج وزيادة  عدد الحصص خاصة في مادة العلوم المطور .
على صعيد آخر قالت مديرة المدرسة سارة  الغريري : ان عدم التزام أولياء الأمور بمواعيد خروج بناتهم من المدرسة يتسبب في  صعوبات عدة، منوهة الى أهمية ان يحضر أولياء الأمور مع انتهاء وقت الاختبار لأخذ  بناتهم للمنزل ليصلن مبكرا للاستعداد للاختبارات التالية.
ولفتت الى ان العديد  من الطالبات ينتظرن وقتا طويلا في ساحة المدرسة لحين حضور ولي الأمر أو السائق،  الأمر الذي يربك إدارة المدرسة والطالبات أنفسهن.
وطالبت معلمات بمغادرتهن  المدرسة عند إتمام عملهن بعد الامتحان، منوهات الى ان الزامهن بالبقاء للساعة  الواحدة ظهرا لا يستفاد منه خاصة أنهن يبقين جالسات لحين انتهاء الدوام  للمغادرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طبيبة سعودية تتوصل لطريقة جديدة لعلاج نزف ما بعد الولادة


أعلنت طبيبة سعودية توصلها إلى طريقة جديدة للسيطرة على نزف ما  بعد الولادة ومضاعفاته الخطرة التي قد تودي بحياة الأم.
وأوضحت الدكتورة أميرة  بنت عثمان المعارك والتي تعمل أخصائية أمراض النساء والولادة بمستشفى قوى الأمن  بالرياض في تصريحات صحافية لها أن هذه الطريقة جاءت على خلفية بحثية حول إيجاد  طريقة جديدة وآمنة لتحسين فاعلية - بالونة بكري- ( وهي بالونة مصنعة من السليكون  مصممة للضغط على تجويف الرحم للتحكم في ضغط الشرايين الداخلية التي تساعد على وقف  نزف ما بعد الولادة).
وأضافت: نظرًا لمحدودية الخيارات في علاج ارتخاء عضلات  الرحم والتي يمكن حصرها في العقاقير الطبية، والعملية الجراحية والقسطرة من خلال  وضع بالون في الشرايين المغذية للرحم، أو استئصال الرحم، فقد فضلت تنفيذ الدراسة  على أكثر هذه الخيارات فاعلية وأمانًا بالنسبة للمريضات هي استخدام (بالونه  بكري).وقالت: كنت أهدف من وراء ذلك إلى أن أتوصل مع الدكتور محمد خليل إلى طريقة  أكثر أمناً وسلامة للحد من معاناة العديد من النساء اللاتي يعانين من النزف بعد  الولادة، ومضاعفاته الخطرة التي قد تودي بحياة الأم – لا سمح الله-، و إلى أن اثبت  مدى فعالية تثبيت البالون بجدار الرحم وجدار البطن تواليًا عن طريقة غرزة بسيطة  أثناء العملية القيصرية.
وقالت الدكتورة المعارك: " الدراسة أجريت بمستشفى قوى  الأمن بالرياض وقد استغرقت خمس سنوات كاملة بدءاً من عام 2004م، وانتهت عام 2009م،  تحت إشراف هيئة استشارية مكونة من الدكتورة حصة الدهامي رئيسة قسم طب النساء  والولادة بمستشفى قوى الأمن والدكتور محمد خليل استشاري أمراض النساء والولادة  واستشاري طب الأجنة. وتابعت: أجريت تلك الدراسة على (50) خمسين مريضة تم توزيعهن  بطريقة عشوائية على مجموعتين: المجموعة الأولى تم في حالتهن تثبيت بالونة بكري  بجدار الرحم وجدار البطن بعد العملية القيصرية، والمجموعة الثانية تم وضع البالون  داخل تجويف الرحم دون تثبيت، وجاءت نتائج المجموعة الأولى من حيث كمية النزف وعدم  وجود ضرورة لإجراء عملية جراحية أكثر ايجابية ووفرت أمانا وسلامة أكثر  للمريضات".
وحول مقارنة النتائج بين المجموعتين والدراسات العالمية السابقة التي  نفذت في نفس المجال قالت الدكتورة المعارك: " اتضحت فعالية تثبيت بالونة بكري بنسبة  (96%)، مما يؤكد على نجاح استخدام طريقة تثبيت البالون سالف الذكر في جدار الرحم  وجدار البطن في السيطرة على نزف ما بعد الولادة".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أب وابنه يتوهان في الصحراء بسبب الغبار  ... وإحباط تسلل 18 شخصاً في 7 أيام

 أشارت «حرس الحدود» في المنطقة الشرقية أمس إلى أن سرعة الرياح المثيرة للغبار  والأتربة، التي تسببت في انعدام الرؤية مساء الخميس أدت إلى فقدان أب وابنه  اتجاههما، حيث كانا في رحلة برية، ودخلا منطقة محظورة، وقامت دوريات حرس الحدود في  الخفجي بإرشادهما ومساعدتهما في العودة. وأوضح المتحدث الإعلامي في حرس الحدود في  المنطقة الشرقية العقيد محمد الغامدي، أن الرياح التي وصلت سرعتها الى 60 كم تسببت  في اقتلاع عدد من الخيام، التي نصبها المتنزهون على الشواطئ، ولم تسجل مراكز حرس  الحدود البحرية إصابات، وأضاف أن «دوريات حرس الحدود البحرية في الخبر، أنقذت  قارباً تعطل في عرض البحر، وعلى متنه ثلاثة من البحارة، بسبب سوء الأحوال  الجوية».

وأشار إلى أن دوريات حرس الحدود البرية في حفر الباطن، قبضت أول من أمس على  شخصين من جنسية عربية، حاولا التسلل ودخول أراضي المملكة بصورة غير شرعية، كما قبضت  دوريات حرس الحدود في قطاع البطحاء (جنوب شرق المنطقة الشرقية) على ثلاثة آخرين،  حاولوا التسلل خروجا الى إحدى الدول المجاورة. وأوضح الغامدي أن المتسللين أحيلوا  للتحقيق لمعرفة دوافعهم. ونوه إلى أن تعليمات حرس الحدود تؤكد «على هواة الرحلات  البرية عدم الاقتراب من المناطق الحدودية، التي تعتبر مناطق عمل لدوريات حرس الحدود  فقط»، مبيناً أنه تم إيقاف 18 شخصاً خلال الأسبوع الماضي، دخلوا المناطق الحدودية  غير مبالين باللوحات التحذيرية، التي وضعت في تلك المناطق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«غفوة» تنهي حياة خليجي بطريق الهفوف - سلوى 



لقي مواطن خليجي مصرعه مساء أمس، اثر تعرضه لحادث دهس وقع على  طريق الهفوف ـ سلوى الدولي على بعد 9 كيلو من هجرة تماني ، ويذكر شهود العيان ان  سيارة من نوع مرسيدس متوجهة إلى قطر ، يقودها شخص من جنسية عربية وقد غلبه النعاس  فغفت عيناه ، مما أدى إلى انحراف سيارته فجأة وخروجها عن الطريق نحو اليمين ليدهس  خليجيا مترجلا من سيارته مع زميل آخر له ليلقى مصرعه على الفور في مكان الحادث  متأثرا بإصابات بليغة لحقت به في مختلف أنحاء جسمه بينما لم يصب مرافقه بأذى، وقد  باشر الحادث ميدانيا مرور سلوى بإشراف محقق الحوادث عبدالله عامر الدوسري ومصطفى  العباد، وقد تم نقل المتوفى إلى ثلاجة الموتى بمستشفى الملك فهد بالهفوف لإكمال  الإجراءات وتم فتح التحقيق .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سبعيني يسقط بدورات مياه جامع بالدمام 






سقط مسن سبعيني مغشيا عليه اول أمس اثناء الوضوء لصلاة المغرب  بجامع الامام فيصل بن تركي بالدمام.
وذكر شاهد عيان ان سيارة الاسعاف وصلت بعد  ساعة من سقوط المسن حيث تعرض لنزيف حاد وجروح بالوجه وجرح عميق بالرأس وقد نقل  بسيارة الاسعاف الى المستشفى المركزي فى حالة حرجة. 
من جانبه اكد امام وخطيب  جامع الامام فيصل بن تركي ان المسن وقع على ارضية دورات المياه نتيجة الارضية  المبتلة وتم اجراء اللازم مشيرا الى انه تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من جماعة المسجد تفيد  بذلك لبعده عن الجامع اثناء فرض الصلاة فيما اكد ابراهيم الدارج موظف مغسلة الموتى  ان الحادث وقع نتيجة اصطدام رأس المسن بأرضية دورة المياه نافيا تأخر سيارة الاسعاف  ساعة كاملة في الوقت الذي ذكر ان المسن من جنسية فلسطينية وله فترة طويلة  بالمملكة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جدة.. مواطن ومقيم يغتصبان فتاة هاربة بتهديد السلاح 



تبحث شرطة جدة عن شاب شارك آخر في عملية سرقة سيارة و اختطاف  وافدة آسيوية بجوار احد الأسواق الشعبية في حي البوادي واغتصابها تحت تهديد السلاح  .
وكانت الأجهزة الأمنية قد ضبطت شركاء الشاب وعددهم شخصان احدهما مواطن والأخر  مقيم عربي الجنسية حيث قاموا بالصعود إلى سيارة مواطن بحجة إيصالهم إلى شمال جدة  وخلال سيره في منطقة تقل بها الحركة المرورية قاموا باشهار سلاح ابيض وهددوا به  السائق ومن ثم قاموا بربطه و سرقة أمواله وبطاقة صراف آلي واجبروه على البوح  بأرقامه السرية قبل أن يسرقوا سيارته والتي استخدموها في خطف عاملة منزلية اعتدوا  جنسيا عليها قبل أن يلقوها في منطقة نائية ويفروا بجريمتهم والتي ما لبثوا إلا أن  وقعوا في يد رجال الأمن بشرطة جدة .
المرأة المغتصبة قدمت أوصافهم والتي تطابقت  مع الأوصاف التي قدمها سائق السيارة ليتم ملاحقة الجناة وضبطهم حيث اتضح أن أولهم  شاب يبلغ من العمر 21 عاما والاخر شاب أردني الجنسية يبلغ من العمر 19 عاما وأكدا  وجود شريك ثالث لهما يجري حاليا متابعته من قبل الأجهزة المعنية .
الناطق  الإعلامي لشرطة جدة العقيد مسفر الجعيد أشار الى أنه تم إيقاف الشبان الثلاثة رهن  التحقيق وأضاف الجعيد التحقيقات أثبتت أن المرأة المعتدى عليها من جنسية آسيوية  أنها هاربة من كفيلها واعترفت بذلك لرجال الأمن خلال التحقيق معها .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الرياض.. توقيف 3 لصوص ارتكبوا السرقة بالإكراه


أوقفت شرطة منطقة الرياض3 مواطنين لتورطهم بارتكاب جرائم سرقة  سيارات وأموال وأجهزة اتصال من مواطنين ومقيمين بالإكراه وتحت التهديد في عدد من  أحياء العاصمة الرياض. 
جاء ذلك عقب تلقي عدد من مراكز شرطة الرياض (السليمانية  – الديرة – النسيم – الروضة ) عدة بلاغات في أوقات مختلفة من مواطنين ومقيمين من  جنسيات آسيوية حيث أفاد الأول بدخول شخص لمسكنه وهدده بسكين كان يحملها وأخذ منه  مبلغ مالي وثمانية أجهزة جوال.. وأفاد آخر بتعرض ابنه أثناء سيره على قدميه بأحد  الشوارع الرئيسية شرق العاصمة للاستيقاف وسرقة جواله من قبل أحد الجناة .. وأفاد  الثالث بتعرض سيارته للسرقة أثناء وقوفها أمام منزله شمال العاصمة.. وبعد ذلك توالت  بلاغات عدد من المجني عليهم تفيد بتعرضهم للسرقة.
دوريات الأمن بمنطقة الرياض  وحرصاً منها على تتبع الجناة وسرعة القبض عليهم ووضع حد لممارساتهم الإجرامية..  كثفت من عملياتها البحثية وزادت من انتشارها الميداني في الأحياء التي حدثت فيها  البلاغات، وتمكنت من القبض على 2 من الجناة بعد متابعة ميدانية واسعة في الأحياء  التي ارتكبت فيها جرائم السرقات.
شعبة التحريات والبحث الجنائي واصلت التحقيق مع  الجانيين المقبوض عليهما من قبل الدوريات والبحث عن الهاربين، تم الايقاع بالجناة  الآخرين بعد جمع المعلومات واتخاذ إجراءات بحث وتحري واسعة.
التحقيق مع المقبوض  عليهم قاد إلى اعترافهم بارتكاب جرائم السرقة المبلغ عنها .. جهة التحقيق أوقفت  الجناة وفتحت تحقيقاً موسعاً معهم للكشف عن المزيد من القضايا والجرائم التي  ارتكبوها .. وسيحالون للمحكمة المختصة بعد استيفاء إجراءات التحقيق معه للنظر في  قضيتهم بالوجه الشرعي.

 :wut: مادري متى حكومتنا الرررشيده 
رح تلتفت لأوضاع الشباب وهالتزايد الغريب في نسبة العبث والاجرام في البلد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«صحة الأحساء» تقر بتأخر افتتاح مركز  أمراض الدم... وحملة تبرعات لتجهيزه  :huh: 

 أقر مدير الشؤون الصحية في محافظة الأحساء حسين الرويلي، بوجود تأخير في افتتاح  مركز أمراض الدم الوراثية في محافظة الأحساء، التي تصل نسبة الإصابة وحمل الصفة  الوراثية لأمراض الدم فيها، إلى نحو 30 في المئة. وعزا الرويلي، عدم تدشين المركز،  الذي كان مقرراً افتتاحه قبل ثلاثة أشهر، إلى «تأخر المديرية في رفع أوراق اعتماده  تجهيزاته إلى وزارة الصحة، ما حال دون إدراجه في موازنة العام الجاري».
 وكان عدد من المواطنين، وبينهم كوادر طبية وتمريضية في «صحة الأحساء»، انتقدوا  تأخر افتتاح المركز، وأيضاً عدم إلحاقه في مستشفى. وحذر مصدر طبي، من أن «إقامة  المركز منفصلاً عن مستشفى، وفي حي سكني، قد يعرض حياة المرضى الذين تُجرى لهم  عمليات نقل دم، إلى الخطر».
 فيما أوضح الرويلي، أنه «كان من المفترض أن يعمل المركز باعتباره عيادات متطورة  فقط. لكننا وجدنا المبنى مناسباً لأن يكون مركزاً متطوراً لأمراض الدم الوراثية،  لذا قمنا بتقديم طلب إلى وزارة الصحة، للحصول على التجهيزات المناسبة لهذا الغرض».  واعترف بأن سبب التأخير في تدشين المركز جاء نتيجة «تأخرنا في رفع أوراق اعتماد  تجهيزاته إلى الوزارة، بعد تسلمنا المبنى، ما حال دون اعتماده في الموازنة  الحالية».
 وقال: «نحاول حالياً، تجهيزه بطريقة أخرى، من أجل التعجيل في تشغيله، وذلك من  خلال جمع التبرعات من نخب المجتمع»، متمنياً أن يتم «تدشين العمل فيه خلال شهر  رمضان المقبل». واستدرك «في أسوأ الأحوال؛ سيتم ذلك بداية العام الجديد». ولفت إلى  أن المركز سيتضمن «جميع ما يحتاجه مرضى الدم». وحول إنشاء المركز في شكل منفصل عن  مستشفى، شدد الرويلي، على أن «من وضعوا مواصفات المركز مختصون في التجهيزات الطبية،  وكذلك أمراض الدم». ونوه إلى أن المريض «يمكن أن يتعرض أيضاً إلى مضاعفات في  المراكز الصحية الأخرى، وهي غير مهيأة لعمليات الإنعاش. كما لا يتوافر فيها غرف  للعناية المركزة»، مستدركاً «سنفكر في عمليات النقل الإسعافي. كما أن ثمة مستشفيين  قريبين من المركز، لا يبعدون عنه سوى نحو 300 متر».
 بدوره، أشار مدير المركز الدكتور أحمد السليمان إلى «أن المبنى اكتمل. وقامت  المديرية باستلامه من الجهة المُنفذة، وهي الغرفة التجارية. وأدرج ضمن عقود  تجهيزاته»، مؤكداً على وجود «نية لتسريع الافتتاح». وأضاف «يمكن أن تطرأ أحياناً،  بعض الأمور الإدارية، التي تغير اتجاه الهدف، مثل: أن يكون ثمة أمور أكثر إلحاحًا،  وتضغط على المُنفذ في التعجيل في انجازها، ما يؤدي إلى التأخير، وتغيير الخطط في  شكل موقت، إلى حين إنجاز الأمور»، معرباً عن تفاؤله بأن افتتاح مركز بهذا الحجم،  «سيعمل على استيعاب جميع مرضى الدم في محافظة الأحساء، وتقديم خدمات مُتطورة وجديدة  لهم». يُشار إلى أن المركز أقيم على أرض مساحتها تقدر بنحو خمسة آلاف متر مربع.  ويتكون مبناه من دورين للعلاج اليومي، إضافة إلى عيادة متخصصة، ومختبرات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أهالي الخرمة يعترضون على «حمى الخرمة»


تلقى محافظ الخرمة خالد بن عبدالله بن لؤي العديد من شكاوى  المواطنين التي تطالب وبشكل رسمي تغيير مسمى مرض «حمى الخرمة» والذي كان يعرف باسم  مرض الخمرة حتى لا يقترن باسم المحافظة وبالتالي انعكاس هذا المسمى على المحافظة  اقتصاديا .
وكشفت مصادر الى ان الأهالي رفعوا شكواهم الى الشئون الصحية  بالطائف التي خاطبت بدورها وزارة الصحة لاتخاذ اللازم في حين كشفت وزراة الصحة في  بيان سابق ان عدد الحالات المسجلة لهذا المرض 7 حالات في منطقتي نجران ومكة  المكرمة. 
ويعتبر مرض حمى الخرمة (الخمرة)من الأمراض الفيروسية النزفية وينتمي  الفيروس المسبب لهذا المرض إلى مجموعة من الفيروسات المعروفة بالفيروسات المصفرة  (فيروسات فلافي) وهي قريبة في تركيبتها الجينية من فيروس آخر يسبب مرضا مشابها لحمى  الخرمة ويعرف بفيروس غابة كياسانور في الهند ، ويعتبر التعرض للحيوانات أو لحومها  أو منتجاتها من القواسم المشتركة في معظم الحالات التي سجلت ، وقالت مصادر طبية: إن  الأكثر عرضة للإصابة هم الأشخاص الذين لهم اتصال مباشر بالمواشي مثل الرعاة، ومَن  يتعاملون مع اللحم النيئ (غير المطهو) مثل الجزارين والعاملين في المسالخ إضافة إلى  ربات المنازل والخادمات، ، بالإضافة إلى مَن يتناولون الألبان مباشرة من الحيوانات  (البقر أو الماعز أو الإبل) دون غليها أو معالجتها (الألبان غير المبسترة).تجدر  الإشارة أن المرض تم اكتشافه في عام 1994م .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

توقيف شخص وصديقه بسبب "مزحة" سرقة سيارة  بشرطة القيصومة 



لم يدري احد الأشخاص أن ممازحته لصديقه ستدخلهم الاثنين معا للتوقيف بقسم شرطة  القيصومة.
وتعود تفاصيل القصة المضحكة إلي ذهاب شخص للسوبرماركت القريبة من  منزلة لشراء بعض المستلزمات في وقت متأخر من الليل وترك السيارة في وضع التشغيل  ولكن الصدفة قادت صديق لصاحب السيارة إلي المرور من أمام السوبر ماركت ولاحظ سيارة  صديقة في وضع التشغيل وأراد أن يقودها لتخويفه وعندما ذهب بها خرج صاحب السيارة ولم  يجد سيارته وعلي الفور اتصل صاحب السيارة بعمليات دوريات الأمن التي عملت تعميم  مبدئي عن السيارة وبعد ربع ساعة لاحظت احدي الدوريات السيارة وتم استيقافها وإركابه  بالدورية بتهمة سرقة سيارة والاتصال بصاحب السيارة الذي حضر إلي شرطة القيصومة  التابعة لشرطة حفر الباطن ولكن وجد صديقه بالتوقيف وعند الاستفسار عن قضيته أكد له  بالقول "أنا متهم بسرقة سيارتك" وعند طلبه من الشرطة إطلاق سراحه وسحب الدعوي كون  القضية مزح تم إدخاله هو الآخر إلي التوقيف بتهمة إزعاجه للسلطات وجاري تحويل  معاملتهم إلي هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام للنظر بالقضية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*رجل يحرق نفسه في جازان*

 
قام مواطن يبلغ من العمر40 سنة بإحراق نفسه في إحدى هجر جازان الواقعة على  طريق جازان أحد المسارحة، وأفاد والده أنه لا يتهم أحداً بإحراق ابنه وانه حادث  عرضي وأثناء إصلاحه لسيارته انسكبت كمية من البنزين على جسده مما نتج عنه احتراقه  وتم اخماد النيران ونقله لمستشفى احد المسارحة وبعدها نقل لمستشفى الملك فهد  المركزي بجازان، باشر الحادث كل من الأدلة الجنائية وشرطة أحد المسارحة والدفاع  المدني.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ألقي القبض عليه في إحدى الشقق بصحبة صديقته
خطأ هاتفي يقود "معلماً" لعلاقة مُحرمة ويفقد بسببها وظيفته




بعد أكثر من عشرة أعوام حافلة بالنجاحات المهنية والشخصية والتوفيق والسعادة اللذين  حظي بهما أيضاً في حياته الزوجية أودع معلم "السجن" وفقد وظيفته بسبب خطأ في رقم  "هاتف" رفيق الدراسة.  



ويسرد المعلم "أبو إياد : تخرجت من الجامعة وعملت في مجال  التعليم معلماً لعشر سنوات حصلت خلالها على الكثير من الشهادات والإشادات "ودروع  التميز"،  فقد وفقني الله الزواج من إنسانة كانت المعينة لي على إكمال مسيرتي  المعطاءة والفذة.

 
ويضيف "ذات يوم التقيت برفيق الدراسة الذي لم أره منذ سنوات وفي نهاية اللقاء  طلبت منه رقم "جواله" فأعطاني الرقم وبعد أسبوع من تلك المقابلة اتصلت به ولكنني  أخطأت في أحد الأرقام فردت علي فتاة وسألتها "هل هذا جوال فلان. فضحكت وقالت: لا يا  عزيزي الرقم خطأ فبادلتها الضحكة وسألتها: "لماذا تضحكين "فقالت: "حركاتكم يا  الشباب نعرفها". 




 فقلت "لها لست من هؤلاء الشباب.. وتأسفت منها.. وأنهيت المكالمة. وصححت خطئي  في الرقم وعاودت الاتصال بصديقي فلم يرد عليّ فتوقعت أن الرقم خطأ فأقفلت الهاتف  وما هي إلا ساعات وإذا بصديقي يتصل بي فأجبته وقررنا اللقاء في أحد المقاهي في تلك  الليلة. 




وأخذنا في الحديث عن كل أمور حياتنا وبعض الذكريات التي استرجعناها معاً وفي  أثناء حديثنا أخبرته بقصة رقمه عندما أردت الاتصال به وما حدث بيني وبين الفتاة  فعاتبني وقال: "لماذا تُضيع الفرصة الفتاة كانت تريد الحديث معك"، وسألته باستغراب  إن كان جاداً فيما يقول..؟ فأكد ذلك واقترح أن أعاود الاتصال بها وأن أقول لها إن  "ضحكتها لم تفارق عقلي".

 
واستطرد "انتهى لقاؤنا وأنا أفكر فيما قاله "صاحبي" وإمكانية التواصل معها من  جديد في لحظة نسيت أن الله يراقبني فكانت هذه بداية النهاية. 




 وتابع يقول "استطعت النيل من الفتاة وتطورت علاقتي معها إلى لقاء ومواعيد في  منزلها أو منزلي عندما يكون خالياً واستمرت هذه العلاقة قرابة السنة والنصف وفي  ليلة من الليالي لم تكن ظروفنا مهيأة كما في السابق للقاء ففضلت الاتصال بصديقي  واستشارته فاقترح عليّ الذهاب بها لإحدى الشقق المفروشة القريبة من منزلها وقضاء  وقت ممتع معها فأعجبني الاقتراح وطرحته عليها فوافقتني وهي متوجسة فمررت بها  وأخذتها وانطلقنا لشقق كانت قريبة من منزلها كما أوصى "صديق السوء" فاستأجرت شقة  وكان واضحاً علينا الخوف فحاولت تجاوز "خوفنا" بأن أدعها في الشقة وأخرج لآتي  بمشروب أو "حلى" وأخلق جواً من "الفرفشة" الوهمية التي قد تزيح الخوف وننعم بلحظة  سعادة لم نبحث عن عواقبها وكلنا نفور من التفكير في تلك العواقب .

 
وقال "خرجت إلى التسوق وتركت العشيقة وحدها في الشقة لأعود وأجدها برفقة رجال  الهيئة وفي انتظار قدومي الذي لم يدم طويلاً".

 
يقول: "أبو إياد" حينها شعرت بمرور تاريخ حياتي.. أمام عيني الجو العائلي  المستقر، النجاحات المهنية، واستوقفني لحظة زواجي، فتصورت الحالة التي ستكون عليها  زوجتي الكريمة الطيبة الأصيلة التي جاهدت معي هموم الحياة ومنغصاتها وكيف سيكون وقع  هذا الموقف عليها. 




ويضيف "وصل الخبر لزوجتي فذهلت وسقطت مغشياً عليها من قوة الصدمة بسماع هذا  الخبر.. في حين كانت تتوقع بأن غيابي عنها كان للعمل، لقد كان أسوأ أسبوع مر علي في  حياتي لم أستطع النوم أو تناول الطعام وأنا داخل قضبان السجن، كان جل تفكيري منصباً  على عائلتي كيف حرمتها الابتسامة وتسببت في تعاستها بسبب طيشي، لم أستطع التأقلم مع  أجواء السجن لكنه الأخصائي الذي كان بجانبي منذ دخولي السجن وحاول إخراجي من الحالة  التي كنت أعيشها طالباً مني بأن أتطلع للأمام ولاسيما أن زوجتي لا تزال متمسكة بي  رغم فداحة ما صنعته واعتبرتها زلة يمكن تصحيحها. 

 
 ويضيف عندما بدأت اقترب من انتهاء محكوميتي كنت متخوفاً من ذلك اليوم  . 

 
وقال "خرجت وكانت نظرة البعض كما توقعت ولاسيما أنني فقدت "وظيفتي" لكن ما  جعلني أحاول بناء نفسي وأقرر البدء من جديد هو استقبال زوجتي وفرحة أطفالي الأربعة  بوجودي بينهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هبوط الذهب لأدنى مستوى له في ثلاثة اشهر مع تراجع اليورو


هوى الذهب إلى ادنى مستوى له في ثلاثة اشهر امس مع صعود الدولار مقابل اليورو بفعل  المخاوف بشأن اقتصاد منطقة اليورو ليفقد المكاسب الصغيرة التي حققها في وقت سابق  بعد ان تعرضت العملة الامريكية لضغط فترة قصيرة من جراء بيانات الوظائف  الامريكية.

وفي المعاملات الفورية لامس الذهب المستوى المنخفض 1043.75  دولار. وبلغ سعر الذهب 1050.05 دولار للاوقية الساعة 1656 بتوقيت جرينتش منخفضا من  1062.60 دولار عند اغلاقه في نيويورك يوم الخميس.

وفي قسم كومكس من بورصة  نيويورك التجارية نايمكس بلغ سعر عقود الذهب لشهر نيسان 1050.00 دولارا للاوقية  منخفضا 12.40 دولار.

وبلغ سعر الذهب في جلسة القطع المسائية في لندن 1058.00  دولارا للاوقية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طبيبة أسنان في ألمانيا ترفض علاج فتى مسلم لأن اسمه جهاد



رفضت طبيبة أسنان ألمانية علاج مراهق مسلم لأن اسمه "جهاد". واكدت الطبية المتخصصة  في علاج فك الأسنان أن الاسم يعني "الجهاد المقدس" وأنها تعتبر هذا الاسم بمثابة  "إعلان الحرب على غير المسلمين".

واعترفت الطبيبة لصحيفة "شفارتس فيلدر  بوتن" الصادرة اليوم أنها نادمة بالفعل على عدم علاج تقويم أسنان المراهق لعدم  اقترافه أي ذنب "في إطلاق هذا الاسم على نفسه" على حد قولها. وذكر تقرير الصحيفة أن  والدي المراهق أعربا عن شعورهما بالصدمة وأكدا أنهما أطلقا اسم "جهاد" على ابنهما  لأن الاسم أعجبهما وليس بوازع ديني على الإطلاق.

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن تفسير  اسم "جهاد" يعني بذل الجهد من أجل الدين أو فعل الخير ولكن كثرة استخدام خطباء  الدين لهذا الاسم جعل التفسير يتجه إلى "الجهاد المقدس" فحسب. ومن جانبها قالت  نقابة الأطباء في ولاية بادن فورتمبرج جنوب غربي ألمانيا إن الطبيب غير ملزم بعلاج  المريض، باستثناء حالات الطوارئ وأضافت النقابة أن رفض العلاج بسبب "اسم المريض" من  الأمور التي لم تحدث من قبل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في الكويت : أربعينيه ورطت صديقها العشريني بالسجن

أنتقمت مراهقه أربعينيه بالكويت من صديقها العشريني بعد أن شعرت بأنه سيهجرها  ليتزوج بفتاة أحلامه فانتهى به المطاف في شرطة محافظة العاصمة.
تفاصيل القضية  بدأت عندما شعرت «المراهقة الأربعينية» بأن صديقها لم يبادلها الحب كما عرفته في  السابق، فاستدرجته حتى اعترف بأنه يريد إنهاء هذه العلاقة ليتزوج بفتاة أحلامه ولأن  المراهقة حاولت ثني صديقها العشريني للعدول عن قراره لكنها فشلت مما دفعها الى  الانتقام منه وخلق مشكلة له بزعم أنه أخذ منها مبلغ 14 ألف دينار سلفة ولم يعدها  إليها، واشتكته الى الشرطه فأنكر الشاب التهمة شارحاً للمحقق بأنه كان يرتبط بها  بعلاقة سابقة فتمت إحالة القضية الى المباحث لإجراء التحريات اللازمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

للي رايحين زياره للسيده زينب سلام الله عليها

استمرار تساقط الثلوج في سوريا



ذكرت مديرية الأرصاد الجوية أن درجات الحرارة ستبقى أدنى من معدلاتها بحوالي 3 إلى  6 درجات مئوية نتيجة تأثر البلاد بامتداد منخفض جوي قطبي المنشأ مرفق بكتلة هوائية  باردة ورطبة في طبقات الجو كافة.

وتوقعت المديرية في نشرتها الصادرة مساء  أمس أن يستمر الجو غائماً ماطراً بشكل عام مع تساقط الثلوج فوق المناطق التي يزيد  ارتفاعها عن 500 متر، حيث يمتد تساقط الثلوج إلى بعض المناطق الداخلية أحياناً،  ويكون الجو شديد البرودة ليلاً ويحذر من حدوث الصقيع وتشكل الجليد في أغلب  المناطق.

وتكون الرياح غربية إلى شمالية غربية معتدلة تنشط سرعتها أحياناً  والبحر متوسط إلى عالي ارتفاع الموج.

درجات الحرارة المتوقعة

يعني خذوا احتياطكم والبسو امنييح

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مقتل شاب في سوريا بسبب جوال  :huh: 

لقي شخص مصرعه وجرح آخرين في مشاجرة جماعية جرت في أحد الأحياء الشعبية في سوريا  الاثنين الفائت, وذلك عقب خلاف على جهاز جوال. 


وقال شهود عيان لصحف  سوريه إن "المدعو ص قتل خلال مشاجرة جماعية حيث قام أحد الأشخاص بطعنه بسكين في  ظهره مما أدى إلى وفاته على الفور", مشيرين إلى أن "سبب المشاجرة يعود إلى خلاف  قديم على جهاز جوال".

يشار إلى أن الجهات المختصة تقوم حاليا بالبحث عن  الجاني, الذي هرب بعد أقدامه على فعلته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط أب مصرى زوج ابنته لسعوديين وعامل بأوراق مزورة

تجرد مزارع بمنطقة الحوامدية بمحافظة 6 أكتوبر المصرية من مشاعر الرحمة والإنسانية  وحول ابنته إلى سلعة تباع لمن يدفع، حيث اشترك مع مزارع وقاما بتزويج ابنته 3 مرات  لثريان سعوديان وعامل بأوراق مزورة. ألقى القبض على الأب وابنته وتحرر محضر  بالواقعة وتمت احالته للنيابة للتحقيق .

بدأت أحداث الواقعة المثيرة ببلاغ  تلقته أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة 6 أكتوبر من المدعو محمد شعبان "30 سنة- عامل" مصرى  الجنسية يفيد بقيام "حماه" المدعو عيد.أ.ر "66 سنة - مزارع" ومقيم بمنطقة الحوامدية  بالاتفاق مع عبدالله عبدالحميد المليجى "46 سنة - مزارع" مقيم بنفس المنطقة وسبق  ضبطه واتهامه فى عدد من قضايا التزوير على تزوير مستندات رسمية واستخدامها فى إتمام  زواج ابنته خضرة "24 سنة - ربة منزل" من محمد عبدالله إبراهيم "سعودى الجنسية" ،  وانها سافرت مع زوجها إلى السعودية وأقامت معه لمدة عام ثم قام بتطليقها  .

وأضاف المبلغ أنه بعد عودتها إلى مصر قام والدها بتزويجها مرة ثانية  للمدعو على عبدالوهاب أحمد "سعودى الجنسية" وذلك بعد تزوير اسمها الى "سمرة"  بمساعدة المتهم الثانى الذى قام بتزوير شهادة ميلاد مصرية بالاسم الجديد وبموجب تلك  الشهادة قاما باستخراج بطاقة تحقيق شخصية وجواز سفر لها حتى تتمكن من السفر الى  السعودية مع زوجها الجديد .

وتابع المبلغ قائلا إن خضرة سافرت مع زوجها  الجديد الى السعودية بالاسم المزور وأقامت معه لمدة عامين وانجبت منه طفل ثم قام  بتطليقها وإعادتها إلى البلاد. ولم يكتف والدها بما حدث وانما قام بتزويجها له  للمرة الثالثة بنفس الاسم المزور واثبت فى وثيقة الزواج على خلاف الحقيقة أنها لم  يسبق لها الزواج .

تمكن رجال المباحث من القبض على الأب وابنته وبمناقشتهما  إعترفا بالوقائع المذكورة ، فتحرر محضر بالواقعة وتمت إحالته إلى النيابة التى تولت  التحقيق، وجارى ضبط وإحضار المتهم الهارب.

 :evil: واني استغرب والله في هالنحوسيين  :bigsmile:  << تقصد السعوديين
كل واحد عنده قرشين زياده سافر وباع واشترى في خلق
والقهر بحجة لزواج  :wut: وتلاقيه مهمل زوجته في البلد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضاف مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و 24 دقيقه صباحا ً:
 الجو غائم جزئي

درجة الحراره /  16 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 47 %

سرعة الرياح / 4 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 8 كم

----------


## MOONY

ايه الصباح المنيل ده
بصراحه الأخبار تجيب الهم 
 :wacko: 
يعطيش العافيه غلاتي
وإن شاء الله لي عوده 
لقراءة المزيد وإن شاء الله أخبار زينه :bigsmile: 
تمسي على خير :toung: 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*شمعة تحترق* 

*على الاخبار  المتنوعة اليوم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*إقامة مؤقتة لعمة أوباما* 

سمحت محكمة في بوسطن لعمة الرئيس الأميركي باراك أوباما الكينيّة زيتونة أونيانجو المهاجرة غير الشرعية، بالبقاء في الولايات المتحدة حاليا. وأفادت صحيفة "بوسطن جلوب" الأميركية بأن قاضيا في محكمة بوسطن أعطى أونيانجو والمحامين الحكوميين مدة 30 يوما لتقديم الحجج، حيث من المتوقع بعدها أن يصدر الحكم قبل 25 ايار المقبل.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارتفاع متوسط عمر الإنسان إلى 135 عاما بحلول عام 2050* 

اوضحت احدث الدراسات الاميركية واليابانية الى انه من المتوقع ان يصل متوسط عمر الانسان عام 2050 الى 135 سنة مقابل 80 سنة في الوقت الحالي.
وذا واعلن استاذ الامراض الجلدية امام المؤتمر السنوي السابع للجمعية المصرية الطبية لدراسة السمنة الذي يعقد تحت رعاية الدكتور حاتم الجبلي وزير الصحة ويستمر لمدة يومين. ان هناك ما يعرف باسم المضادات السبع للشيخوخة التي باتباعها يعيش الانسان بصحة جيدة لعمر اطول.
وتشمل هذه المضادات البعد عن السكريات والدهون المشبعة، عدم التدخين وعدم مخالطة المدخنين، وشرب المياه بمعدل واحد ونصف لتر يوميا، واستخدام ما يعرف بمضادات الاكسدة في الاطعمة الغنية بهذه المواد.
واشار الى ان النوم لمدة سبع ساعات يوميا احد المضادات السبع للشيخوخة، كذلك الاقلال من تناول الكوليسترول والدهون الثلاثية، والبعد عن اشعة الشمس المباشرة واستخدام الكريمات الواقية من اشعة الشمس الضارة والصابون الطبي الخالي من المواد الكيماوية ويعتمد على المواد الطبيعية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*دراسة: الموز على المائدة يمنح الإحساس بالحب والرومانسية* 

كشفت دراسة عن أهمية إضافة الموز إلى العشاء الرومانسي، بعد أن تبين أنه من أفضل الأطعمة التي تشحن عواطف الحب، واوضحت أن الموز يحتوي على مزيج العناصر الغذائية الطبيعية مثل البوتاسيوم وفيتاميني "سي" و"ب6" وحمض الفوليك، الأمر الذي يزيد القوة الجنسية والعاطفية ويقوي مشاعر الحب.

----------


## ابو طارق

*سميت "أم اللقطاء" لاحتضانها 20 طفلا في منزلها المتواضع في موريتانيا*

رفيعة في ربيعها السابع هي نتاج علاقة غير شرعية، الأب أخذ غايته ومضى في سبيله، الأم جاءت خلسة وتركت رفيعة ملفوفة في قطعة من القماش بحقيبة ملابس عند مدخل كوخ هذه السيدة الفقيرة تجنبا للفضيحة في مجتمع لا يقبل بأمثالها من النساء.
تشير أمنة بنت عبد الله الأرملة حسب ما نقلت قناة"العربية" التي حازت لقب "أم اللقطاء" في موريتانيا، "لقد جاءتني برفيعة وهي في أيامها الأولى وجدتها تبكى قمت بتربيتها حتى أصبحت شابة".
أمنة أصبحت معروفة بلقب أم اللقطاء في حي فقير بضواحي نواكشوط حيث اعتادت الباحثات عن المتعة وبائعات الهواء رميهم أمام كوخها.
ربت آمنة في بيتها المتواضع 20 لقيطا، ويعيش في حضنها الآن 7 لقطاء، من أعراق وألوان مختلفة، وبأعمار متفاوتة، ولكل واحد منهم قصة مختلفة.
وأطفال أم اللقطاء من قوميات مختلفة ويعيشون كإخوة ويلعبون معا في رعايتها، أمنة تقول إنها تعطف عليهم وتحبهم كثيرا ومن أجل سعادتهم تكابد قسوة الحياة.
وتوضح أمنة "أمهات هؤلاء الأطفال يأتين متخفيات يتظاهرن بأنهن حاملات صدقة يعطونني ملابس وعندما يذهبن أفاجئ بجسم صغير يتحرك، أذهب لشراء علب رضاعة وحليب الأطفال".

----------


## ابو طارق

*السبت 22 صفر 1431هـ - 06 فبراير 2010م*
*وفق استطلاع لمؤسسة أمريكية شمل 25 دولة* *العاهل السعودي يتصدر ثقة المسلمين في الشؤون الدولية*

*الرجاء  قرأة الموضوع حتى النهاية* 
***الشخصيات الإسلامية*
***الأكثر شعبية*
***أوباما يحتفظ بالثقة*
***الصراعات المذهبية أكثر اتساعا*
***تراجع القاعدة*
***حماس وحزب الله*
****
**
**
***العاهل السعودي الأكثر شعبية في مصر والأردن***

*الرياض- محمد عطيف*
*تبوأ العاهل السعودي عبد الله بن عبد العزيز المرتبة الأولى من حيث ثقة الشعوب الإسلامية به في الشؤون الدولية، وذلك في استطلاع للرأي أجرته مؤسسة "بيو" الأميركية الشهيرة عن الاتجاهات العالمية في 25 دولة من جميع أنحاء العالم.

إذ اختارت الغالبية العظمى في 25 دولة، منها 8 دول عربية شملها الاستطلاع، العاهل السعودي كأكثر قائد إسلامي يحظى بثقة، وأنه سيفعل الشيء الصحيح فيما يتعلق بالسياسة الخارجية.

و"بيو" هي مؤسسة بحثية أميركية توفر معلومات عن أحدث المواضيع المثيرة للجدل والمواقف والاتجاهات التي تؤثر على العالم والولايات المتحدة، وهي هيئة تعتبر "محايدة سياسياً"، وتتخذ من العاصمة الأميركية واشنطن مقرا لها.**الشخصيات الإسلامية*
*وضمت قائمة الشخصيات العربية والإسلامية التي شملها الاستطلاع، إضافة إلى الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز، الرئيس الإيراني محمود أحمدي نجاد والذي حصل على نسبة ثقة بلغت 26% في مصر و32% في الأردن، وهي نفس النسبة التي حصل عليها نجاد في لبنان. بينما حصل نجاد على نسبة بلغت 45% في فلسطين و17% في تركيا و43% في أندونيسيا و37% في باكستان.

فيما حصل الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس أبو مازن على ثقة 33% في كل من مصر والأردن و27% في لبنان و52% في فلسطين و13 في تركيا و39% في إندونيسيا و24% في باكستان.

بينما حصل الرئيس الأفغاني حامد كرزاي على نسبة بلغت 17% في مصر و18% في الأردن و7% في لبنان و16% في فلسطين و7% في تركيا و27% في أندونيسيا و10% في باكستان.

أما أمين عام "حزب الله" اللبناني السيد حسن نصر الله فحصل على نسبة بلغت 34% في مصر و56% في الأردن و37% في لبنان و65% في فلسطين و3% في تركيا و26% في أندونيسيا و15% في باكستان.**الأكثر شعبية*
*وذكرت المؤسسة البحثية أن الملك عبد الله كان الأكثر شعبية في بلدين عربيين هما الأردن ومصر، حيث حقق نسبة شعبية بلغت 92% في الأردن مما يعني أن أكثر من 9 من بين كل 10 أردنيين قالوا إن لديهم ثقة كبيرة في الملك عبد الله.

في حين جاءت مصر، والتي يزيد عدد سكانها عن 80 مليون شخص، في المرتبة الثانية حيث قال 83% ممن شملهم الاستطلاع من المصريين إن لديهم ثقة في الملك عبد الله بمعدل أكثر من 8 من بين كل 10 مصريين.

كما أكدت مؤسسة بيو في تقريرها الصادر (أول من أمس) الخميس 4-2-2010، أن العاهل السعودي "يتلقى مستويات إيجابية خارج الشرق الأوسط كذلك، وخصوصاً في الأمم ذات الأغلبية الإسلامية، حيث كشفت النتائج أن 64% من الباكستانيين و61% من الأندونيسيين يثقون في قدرة الملك عبد الله على التعامل مع الشؤون الخارجية وإدارتها". 

وأضافت النتائج أن" نسبة الرضا عن قدرة العاهل السعودي على التعامل مع الملفات الخارجية بلغت في نيجيريا 55%، في حين زادت هذه النسبة إلى 78% عند قياس رأي مسلمي نيجيريا".* *أوباما يحتفظ بالثقة*
*الاستطلاع الذي أجري في شهري مايو (أيار) ويونيو (حزيران) 2009، وشمل 25 دولة، أشار إلى احتفاظ الرئيس الأميركي باراك أوباما بنتائج إيجابية فيما يتعلق بثقة الشعوب في البلدان العربية والإسلامية على تعامله مع الملفات الخارجية. حيث كانت شعبيته باستمرار أعلى من تلك الشعبية التي كان يتمتع بها الرئيس الأميركي الأسبق جورج بوش، حيث عبّر33 % فقط من الأتراك عن ثقتهم في أوباما. 

وحصل أوباما على شعبية كبيرة في أندونيسيا والتي قضى بها سنوات عدة من طفولته، إذ بلغت شعبيته بين الأندونيسيين 71%، إضافة إلى حصوله على شعبية كبيرة بين المسلمين في نيجيريا، وذلك بنسبة بلغت 81%، فيما انخفضت نسبة شعبيته بين "عرب 48" إلى 69%، وبين السنة في لبنان 65%.* *الصراعات المذهبية أكثر اتساعا*
*وأكد الاستطلاع أن الصراع الشيعي السني لا يقتصر على حدود العراق. حيث أكد غالبية المشاركين في سبع دول أن التوتر بين الشيعة والسنة مشكلة أوسع نطاقا. حيث اعتبر 95% من المسلمين في لبنان، من السنة والشيعة، أن التوتر المذهبي يعد مشكلة واسعة في العالم الإسلامي، بما في ذلك 99 % من السنة و91 % من الشيعة. كما رأت الغالبية ممن شملهم الاستطلاع في الباكستان ومصر والأردن ومسلمو نيجيريا أن التوتر المذهبي يمثل مشكلة عامة. 

في حين انقسم "عرب 48" في الإجابة عن هذا السؤال، حيث ذكر 42 % أنها مشكلة عامة، في حين رأى 38% من المستطلعة آراؤهم أنها مشكلة تقتصر على العراق. وذكر 25% من المسلمين الأندونيسيين أن التوترات السنية الشيعية هي مشكلة عامة.

وامتد الانقسام بين الشيعة والسنة إلى ما يتعلق بوجهات النظر تجاه بعض الدول، ومنها الولايات المتحدة الأميركية والتي عكست وجهات النظر تجاهها حجم هذا الانقسام. حيث زادت المواقف الإيجابية تجاهها بين السنة من 62% في عام 2008 إلى 90%، في عام 2009، بينما عبر 2% فقط من المسلمين الشيعة في لبنان عن وجهات نظر إيجابية تجاه الولايات المتحدة، وهو ما وصف بأنه تحسن ملموس مقارنة بآخر نسبة لقياس توجهات الشيعة في لبنان تجاه الولايات المتحدة الأميركية والتي كانت تقترب من الصفر.* *تراجع القاعدة*
*الاستطلاع أكد أيضا على تراجع القاعدة وتدهور شعبية زعيمها أسامة بن لادن، ليستمر مسلسل تراجع شعبية بن لادن بشكل عام في السنوات الأخيرة. كما كشفت نتائج الاستطلاع أن بن لادن يتلقى دعماً ضئيلاً بين الشعوب المسلمة. وذلك على الرغم من أن 51% من الفلسطينيين أبدوا ثقتهم به في حين عبر 54% من مسلمي نيجيريا عن تقتهم في قيادة بن لادن. أما في باكستان، والتي يعتقد الكثيرون أن بن لادن يختبئ بها الآن، فقد عبر 18% فقط من الباكستانيين عن ثقتهم به فيما امتنع 35% عن التعبير عن أي رأي تجاهه. وانخفضت نسبة الثقة في بن لادن إلى 3% فقط بين الأتراك و2% في لبنان.* *حماس وحزب الله*
*وعبر الكثير من المشاركين في الاستطلاع أيضا عن اعتقادهم حصول صراعات في بلادهم بين الجماعات التي تريد تحديث البلاد وبين الإسلاميين. حيث قال 55% من اللبنانيين الذين شملهم الاستطلاع أنهم مقتنعون بوجود مثل هذا الصراع في لبنان مقابل نسبة بلغت 54% في تركيا و53% في الأراضي الفلسطينية، بينما انخفض الاعتقاد بالثقة في المنظمات الإسلامية مثل حماس.

وفيما يتعلق بحزب الله، فقد أظهر استطلاع الرأي الذي أجرته المؤسسة في الفترة ما بين 16 مايو وحتى 16 يونيو من العام الماضي أن 61% من الفلسطينيين، و51% من الأردنيين لديهم رأي إيجابي تجاه حزب الله، بينما كانت وجهة النظر أقل إيجابية في البلدان الأخرى بما في ذلك مصر 43% ولبنان 35%.

وكما هو الحال مع العديد من القضايا في لبنان، فقد انقسمت وجهات النظر تجاه حزب الله بشدة على أسس دينية. حيث عبر 97% تقريبا من المسلمين الشيعة في كل البلدان التي شملها الاستطلاع عن وجهات نظر إيجابية تجاه حزب الله في حين كانت النسبة 18 %، فقط بين المسيحيين و2% بين المسلمين السنة.

الاستطلاع تعرض أيضا لقضية تعليم الفتيات، حيث عبرت الغالبية العظمى من الشعوب الإسلامية التي شملها الاستطلاع عن دعمها الساحق لتعليم الفتيات والفتيان على حد سواء. إذ اعتبر 96% من المشاركين في الاستطلاع في لبنان أن تعليم الفتيات والفتيان أمر مهم ويجب أن يكون على قدم المساواة، وذلك مقابل 93% في أندونيسيا و89% في تركيا و87% في باكستان و85% في الأراضي الفلسطينية.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجمعة 21 صفر 1431هـ - 05 فبراير 2010م*
*ملايين الشيعة أحيوا الذكرى في العراق والعالم* *إحياء ذكرى "عودة رأس الحسين" من دمشق ينتهي بقتل العشرات*


***الملايين توافدوا على كربلاء*
***مغادرة الوافدين*
***عشرات القتلى في باكستان*
***نبذة تاريخية* 
****
**

**
***مراسم إحياء الذكرى بكربلاء***

*بغداد- وكالات*
*بدأ الملايين من الشيعة الذين توافدوا على كربلاء في مغادرتها بعد انتهاء مراسم إحياء أربعينية الإمام الحسين بعد صلاة الجمعة 5-2-2010، بمقتل عشرات الشيعة في كربلاء وباكستان.

وأربعينية الإمام الحسين من المناسبات الأشد حزنا عند الشيعة كونها تذكر بـ"عودة رأس الإمام" وأصحابه إلى كربلاء من مقر الخلافة في دمشق، وعودة السبايا، عائلة الإمام، ودفن ضحايا واقعة "الطف".

وقتل الأمام الحسين ومعظم أفراد عائلته في واقعة الطف على يد جيش الخليفة الأموي يزيد بن معاوية، العام 680.*

*وأكد مسؤول في وزارة الصحة في محافظة كربلاء أن 40 شخصا على الأقل قتلوا وأصيب 150 آخرون بجروح ظهر الجمعة في انفجار قذيفة هاون سقطت على المدخل الشرقي للمدينة أثناء إحياء ذكرى الأربعينية.

وكان محافظ كربلاء آمال الدين الهر اتهم تنظيم القاعدة وأنصار حزب البعث المنحل بارتكاب هذا الاعتداء.**الملايين توافدوا على كربلاء*
*وتوافد "ملايين" الشيعة إلى كربلاء خلال أسبوعين للمشاركة في إحياء ذكرى أربعين الإمام الحسين التي بلغت ذورتها ظهر الجمعة.

واوضح محافظ كربلاء أن "العدد الإجمالي للزائرين بلغ عشرة ملايين بينهم عرب وأجانب بلغت أعدادهم حوالى المئة ألف من دول الخليج العربي وسوريا ولبنان وإيران وتنزانيا والولايات المتحدة والنروج وبلجيكا".

ووصل الزوار من كل محافظات العراق سيرا على الأقدام طيلة أسبوعين لتأدية مراسم الزيارة والعودة لكن كثافة الأعداد دفعت بالمحافظ إلى الاستعانة بمجالس المحافظات المجاورة لإرسال حافلات تنقل الزوار القادمين منها.

وأضاف الهر أن "محافظة كربلاء غير قادرة على استيعاب الزائرين وآلياتها المتوفرة غير كافية لإعادتهم إذ لدينا ألف سيارة من وزارة النقل ومثلها من الدفاع ومئة من وزارة الصحة ومثلها من الشرطة وخمسمئة من هيئة النقل الخاص".**مغادرة الوافدين*
*وانتهت المراسم ظهرا بعد صلاة الجمعة ليغادر بعدها الوافدون وتقوم السلطات بأعمال "تنظيف وغسل شوارع المدينة القديمة ومنطقة ما بين ضريحي الإمامين الحسين والعباس حيث تراكمت آلاف الأطنان من النفايات التي خلفها الزائرون"، بحسب المحافظ.

من جهته، أشاد الزائر جابر التميمي من منطقة إيرانية على الحدود مع العراق بتقديم "الخدمات على طول الطريق حتى كربلاء فقد قطعت هذه المسافة لأؤكد لكل الإرهابيين أن أعمالهم لن تثنينا عن زيارة الإمام الحسين".

وأوضح أنه قصد "كربلاء قبل سنوات وأجدد الزيارة مرة أخرى والتغييرات التي طرأت كبيرة جدا".

يذكر أن انتحاريا فجر سيارته بين الزوار ما أدى إلى مقتل 23 شخصا وإصابة 147 آخرين بينهم نساء وأطفال في طويريج (10 كلم شرق كربلاء) الأربعاء.**عشرات القتلى في باكستان*
*****انفجار انتحاري استهدف شيعة بباكستان*
****
*وفي باكستان، أدى انفجار دراجة نارية استهدفت حافلة كانت تنقل مسلمين شيعة في كراتشي، إلى مقتل 15 شخصا بينهم نساء وأطفال.

وقتل 10 اشخاص آخرين على الاقل في انفجار انتحاري ثان في مدينة كراتشي، جنوب باكستان، استهدف المستشفى الذي نقل اليه جرحى الانفجار الانتحاري الاول الذي استهدف الحافلة.

ووقع الانفجار في مدخل قسم الطوارىء في مستشفى جناح، حيث كان يعالج جرحى الانفجار الاول.

ومدينة كراتشي عاصمة اقليم السند، ويبلغ عدد سكانها 16 مليون نسمة.**نبذة تاريخية* 
*****مراسم إحياء الذكرى بباكستان*
****
*ويروي المؤرخون أن الإمام الحسين توجه مع رهط من صحبه وأهله إلى الكوفة قادما من الحجاز عام 680 للميلاد للمطالبة باستعادة الخلافة، التي تولاها يزيد بن معاوية بعد وفاة أبيه.

لكن والي يزيد في البصرة والكوفة أرسل قوة لمواجهته مع العدد القليل من أنصاره، مما اضطره إلى مواصلة السير باتجاه كربلاء حيث جرت محاصرته ومنع الماء عنه، ومن ثم قتله وأسر النساء والأطفال من أهله ومن بينهم إبنه، علي زين العابدين، الإمام الرابع لدى الشيعة.

وقد شكلت هذه الواقعة المأساوية بمقتل الحسين وأنصاره وسبي أهله، منعطفا هاما في تحديد المنحى الذي سارت عليه طقوس الطائفة الشيعية مما أسهم، إلى حد كبير، في تشكيل هويتها.

ويعتبر إحياء ذكرى أربعينية الحسين في مدينة كربلاء التي يؤمها الزوار من مناطق مختلفة في العراق وخارجه حيث يوجد الشيعة، من أهم الطقوس لديهم، إذ يرون أن لمقتل الحسين دوراً في ديمومة المعتقد، لما يملكه من شاهد على الثبات على المبدأ والمطالبة بالحق.*

----------


## نبراس،،،

اخبار متنوعه  كل الشكر لكم ولهذاالمجهوود 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*شكرا لكماا  على النشرة الاخباريه*
*ابوطارق ،، شمعة تحترق* 
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه*
*دمتماا بخير*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..





> ايه الصباح المنيل ده



يااخبر اسوود  :toung:  

 :bigsmile:  اني اشوفه صباح أو مساء رااايق بتعليقك العسل

ودائما ً الاخبار تجيب الهم بعيد عنك ياارب  يعني تلاقي بين 20 خبر سيء واحد امنيح

الله يبعد عنك وأحبتك كل سوء ياارب

تسعدني متابعتك حبيبتي

وتدووم لي هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *إقامة مؤقتة لعمة أوباما*



اوووف  :weird:  عمة  الرئيس الامريكي وقاعدة تشحت اقامه  :toung:  قووويه

اخاف بس تكون حماته وهو اللي معطل اقامتها نكاية فيها  :toung:  أو يمكن مثلي موعاجبه اسمها ( زيتوونه :deh:  ) 





> من المتوقع ان يصل متوسط عمر الانسان عام 2050 الى 135 سنة مقابل 80 سنة في الوقت الحالي.



هذا اذا بقت ناس لهذاك العام هو من اللحين والدول  حروب وخلافات وشكلهم (بيتلككو) للحرب العالميه الــ/3

يعني حننقرض .





> أمنة أصبحت معروفة بلقب أم اللقطاء في حي فقير بضواحي نواكشوط حيث اعتادت الباحثات عن المتعة وبائعات الهواء رميهم أمام كوخها.



 :weird:  هذي بيتها صار ملطشه ..

بس لو مخلين لقبها (أم الايتام ) أفضل من أم اللقطاء 

إن شالله هاللقطاء يحفظوا الجميل ويطلع فيهم خير ولو اني أشك والتاريخ أكبر شاهد .



استطلاع المؤسسه الامريكيه بيو  يدوخ  بالنسب والارقام

وماحبيتوو بنووب  :wondering:  لا وكله كوم وتصدر ثقة المسلمين في الشؤون الدوليه كوم






> *ملايين الشيعة أحيوا الذكرى في العراق والعالم*



كنت متخوفه من هذا اليوم على زوار ابا الاحرار ومتأكده ان الارهابيين ومموليهم مارح يخلوه يمر بسلام

رحم الله الشهداء وياارب يشافى كل مصاب ويعطيه من الاجر كمن قاتل مع ابا عبدالله

ويارب لاتقطع الزوار عن المراقد المشرفه ويكتب لنا ولكم ولكل موالي ومحب الوصول والتشرف بزيارة عن قرب .

تسلم باباتي على هالجهود

عساك عالقوه ولاخلا ولاعدم من عطائك

مووفق دوم ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

الشكر لك خيي عالمتابعه والحضور الطيب

لاعدمنااه .. موفق لكل خير بعون الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

يعافيك حبيبتي

تسلمي ويسل لي هالحضور

مووفقه دووم ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن يقتحم منزل آخر ويسلبه هاتفه و4000  ريال تحت التهديد بالخبر


تعرض أحد المواطنين بمحافظة الخبر لسرقة هاتفه ومبلغ 4000 ريال بعد أن اقتحم منزله  شخص أخر وهدده بمسدس.
وقام المواطن على الفور بإبلاغ قسم الثقبه بشرطة محافظة  الخبر بالواقعة حيث تم عمل الإجراءات اللازمة ومازال البحث جاريا عن الجاني بعد  التعميم بأوصافه لجميع الدوريات العاملة بالمنطقة.
وأوضح العميد يوسف القحطاني  الناطق الإعلامي بشرطة المنطقة الشرقية أن الجاني كانت له خلافات مع المجني  عليه،حيث تم اتخاذ اللازم والعمل جار على إحضار المتهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قرية مصرية تعيش على سطح ساخن



تعيش قرية مصرية صغيرة من أعمال مركز السنطة بمحافظة الغربية أياماً من الهلع بسبب  ارتفاع درجة حرارة سطح الأرض في بعض المناطق فيها، ما دفع عدداً كبيراً من الأهالي  إلى مغادرة منازلهم والمبيت في العراء، بعد أن تحول السير في بعض المناطق فيها إلى  ما يشبه السير على جمر من النار .



وقال شهود عيان إن قوات من الشرطة  فرضت طوقاً أمنياً على منازل القرية، وأمرت سكانها بعدم المبيت فيها لحين انتهاء  لجنة علمية شكلت من خبراء جيولوجيين بجامعة طنطا من تحديد سبب هذا الارتفاع الغريب  في حرارة الأرض وتأمين منازل السكان .



وقام فريق من أساتذة قسم  الجيولوجيا بكلية العلوم جامعة طنطا بالحفر على أعماق متباعدة في عدد من المناطق  بالقرية، ولاحظوا تصاعد درجة حرارة الأرض حتى وصلت إلى نحو 75 درجة مئوية . ما  دفعهم إلى أخذ عينات من التربة وإرسالها إلى المعامل المركزية في القاهرة لبيان  السبب في هذه الظاهرة الغريبة .



الارتفاع الكبير في درجة حرارة  الأرض دفع عدداً من سكان تلك القرية إلى الاستعانة بعدد من رجال الدين في محاولة  لتفسير ما يحدث، فيما سرت شائعات بين السكان تفيد باحتمال وجود نشاط بركاني مفاجئ  في المنطقة، ما جعل أعداداً كبيرة من الأهالي يغادرون بيوتهم والإقامة لدى ذويهم في  القرى المجاورة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أنباء عن انهيارات وشيكة في اقتصادات عدد من  دول العالم





دفعت أزمة التداعيات المستمرة من القروض المعدومة التي بذلت في السنوات الأخيرة  مزيدا من بنوك الولايات المتحدة إلى الفشل في عام 2010 على الرغم من انتعاش  الاقتصاد. 
وهذا التنبؤ اقلق المحللين الذين يرون ما لا يقل عن 200 مؤسسة مرشحة  للإغلاق هذا العام ،كما يتوقع أن يمثل 43 بالمائة زيادة في الإغلاق بزيادة كبيرة عن  عام 2009 ، والذي شهد إغلاق 140 مؤسسة مالية بعد أن عانت من حالات الفشل ، وهو أكبر  عدد منذ عام 1992 عندما كانت الولايات المتحدة تتعافى من أزمة المدخرات  والقروض.
وقال جيرار كاسيدي المحلل المصرفي لأسواق رأس المال أن 175 إلى 200 من  البنوك العالمية سوف تفشل هذا العام فلا نزال نرى المئات من إخفاقات البنوك خلال  هذه الدورة ، ونحن لسنا معينين عندما تنتهي الدورة ، مضيفا" إذا افترضنا أن دورة  تستمر خمس سنوات ، وأنه فشل عدد من البنوك اعتباراً من أواخر 2007 أو أوائل 2008  لذا فمن المفترض أن تكون انتهت الآن.
وعلى الرغم من تنبؤات المحلل الأمريكي إلى  أن المر بدأ يتضح للعيان بوضوح في الآونة الأخيرة خصوصا بالهبوط الحاد في أسعار  الذهب وبنزول السوق الأمريكي يوم الخميس أكثر 250 نقطة في مؤشر داوجونز وهو ما ينذر  بمخاطر كبيرة لعدد من البنوك التي شرعت الإدارة الأمريكية في مراجعة مساراتها  الاقتصادية.
كذلك هبط البترول لأكثر من 7 بالمائة خلال يومي الخميس والجمعة  بإقفال سوق ناكي بنزول 300 نقطه وسوق هونج كونج 677 نقط والسوق الهندي 434  نقطه،بالإضافة لهبوط الأسواق الاوروبيه بين 3 إلى 6 بالمائة يوم الخميس.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عقاران جديدان لعلاج مرضى السكر من الفئة الثانية



حصل العقاران الجديدان "أونجليزا" و"فيكتوزا" مؤخرا على موافقة من الوكالة  الاوروبية المختصة بالعقاقير الطبية لعلاج مرضى السكر من الفئة الثانية.  

والعقاران يعملان على تنشيط الجزئيات التي يفرزها الانسولين وذلك عندما  تكون مرتفعة لتمنع بذلك اى خطورة بالنسبة لنقص السكر في الدم كما يساعدان على خفض  الشهية بالنسبة للطعام وبالتالي خفض الوزن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على أشهر المحتالين على عملاء البنوك السعودية



بعد متابعة أمنية استمرت لأكثر من شهرين تمكن قسم مكافحة جرائم النصب والاحتيال من  القبض على أحد أشهر المحتالين على عملاء البنوك السعودية والذي استطاع أن يجمع  مبالغ مالية كبيرة نظير عمليات الاحتيال التي يقوم بها بالتواطؤ مع بعض الموظفين في  البنوك ويجري حاليا متابعتهم تمهيدا للقبض عليهم و إحالتهم للمحاكمة .
ونقلاً عن  جريدة اليوم فإن عمليات الاحتيال التي كان يقوم بها المواطن ( ث . س ) أثارت العديد  من الشكاوى قدمها عملاء البنوك حول سحوبات كبيرة في أرصدتهم من قبل أحد الأشخاص من  دون أية معاملات رسمية وتصاعدت الشكاوى حول هذه المشكلة في عدد من المناطق بالمملكة  وكان الشخص الذي يقوم بهذه السحوبات مجهولا وليس له أي معلومات سوى حسابه المالي  فقط دون أي أرقام هاتفية أو عنوان محدد أو عمل معين بل كان مثل الشبح لا يكاد يظهر  أبدا ولم يستطع أفراد فريق البحث الحصول على أي معلومات قد تؤدي إلى القبض عليه ما  استدعى اللجوء إلى شيخ القبيلة والذي أشار إلى انه مبتعد عن عائلته تماما منذ فترة  و لا يملكون أي عنوان له ما أعاد دائرة البحث للصفر ولكن القدرات الأمنية التي  يتمتع بها رجال الأمن والذين كانوا يواصلون عمليات البحث بمتابعة من مدير شرطة جدة  ومدير البحث والتحريات بجدة اوصلتهم إلى أخ المحتال المقيم في جدة ,وبدأت الجهات  الأمنية في جمع الخيوط حوله ولكنه كان دوما كالشبح لا يشاهد أبدا و اخوه لا علاقة  له به و لا يزوره ولكن كان هناك دليل آخر وهو علاقته بأحد المقيمين العرب حيث تمت  مراقبته على مدار أيام حتى تم رصد المحتال وهو يزوره وبالفعل تم القبض عليه عقب  ملاحقة أمنية استمرت لفترة من الزمن .
وتبين من التحقيقات أن المحتال لم يكن  وحيدا في عمله , و أشار إلى انه كان متواطئا مع بعض العاملين في البنوك الذين كانوا  يمدونه بأرقام العملاء الخاصة في البنوك ومعلوماتهم الشخصية من أرقام هاتفية وارصدة  وأرقام هويات شخصية وهو يقوم بالاتصال على العملاء بحجة إضافة بيانات جديدة أو  إدخال معلومات أو تحديث البيانات أو ما إلى ذلك من حجج تجعل العميل اما يقدم الرقم  السري له ما يمكنه من سحب الأموال عن طريق الهاتف المصرفي او عن طريق تحويل  الحسابات على حسابه الشخصي او بسحب الأموال عن طريق الصراف أو السحب المباشر إذا  كانت المبالغ كبيرة .
الخبير والمستشار البنكي عبد الله سموم أشار إلى ضرورة أن  يتنبه عملاء البنوك إلى سرية معلوماتهم الشخصية في كل تعاملاتهم مع البنوك والحفاظ  على سرية أرقامهم الشخصية منعا لاستغلالها كما قلل سموم من إمكانية استغلال إيصالات  الصراف التي يتركها الساحبون في المكائن وقال لا يمكن استغلال هذه الإيصالات دون  البطاقات والأرقام السرية و يشاهد فقط رصيد الساحب و المبلغ الذي سحبه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حالة الطقس في هذه الساعه 11 و 25 دقيقه مسائا ً:

درجة الحراره / 13 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 66 %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه شرقيه

الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة

صباحك خير شموع  :) 


توقيف شخص وصديقه بسبب "مزحة" سرقة سيارة بشرطة القيصومة 


أما الشباب عليهم حركات في المقالب...!! تذكرت حلقة من طاش ماطاش .. :toung: 




ألقي القبض عليه في إحدى الشقق بصحبة صديقته
خطأ هاتفي يقود "معلماً" لعلاقة مُحرمة ويفقد بسببها وظيفته

 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان ومن قرين سوء...

بس ماشاء الله على زوجته ..أصلها طيب والمرأة في أغلب الأوقات ماتملك إلا إنها تكتم وتقتنع عشان تعيش بأمان ...وإن شاء الله يكون الزوج تاب إلى ربه.. 


طبيبة أسنان في ألمانيا ترفض علاج فتى مسلم لأن اسمه جهاد

>>> :huh: 




*دراسة: الموز على المائدة يمنح الإحساس بالحب والرومانسية*



>سمعت قبل إن أكل الموز يسبب السعادة وهنا وجدت الاضافة ..








رحم الله الشهداء زوار أبا عبد الله الحسين ورزقنا وإياكم شرف الوصول...




حبيبتي شمعة ....الوالد أبا طارق..

يعطيكم العافية على هذا المداد من العطاء...

شكري يلازم ارواحكم ....


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمووع ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

لعن الله شانئيك يازهراء ..

لعن الله من آذا آل بيت رسول الله


صباحك مسك ابيض يشابه بياض قلبك

يسعد صباحك ياقلبي

يعافيك ويحفظك ياارب

وتدووم لنا هالطله الغاليه

يوفقك ربي لكل خير

----------


## جنى الورود

*كل الشكر لك أختي على هذاالمجهود الطيب*

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطييكم العاافية  .. ع المجهوود ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*لكم الشكر على هذه النشرة المتنوعة ..*

*الله يعطييكم العاافية ...*

----------

